# Has anyone stored their Hay in a Tractor Trailer   Trailer ?



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 26, 2009)

We dont have a barn to store hay in.For  the last two years we have used a plastic car shelter but both times it didnt make it to the spring ..Dont tell our insurance person but right now its in the garage .....my sister got a job this past spring at a place that uses alot of tractor trailers ...a food distributing place .....She has put our name on a list for tractor trailers that they have taken off the road because it doesnt pass the companies safety test...she told me that many people are coming in a putting there names on the list to store hay in for horses ...depending on the length ..they cost between $400.00 to $600.00 dollars .plus towing ..not confirmed ....were still waiting .....
But i was just wondering if anyone has used one for this purpose ...If so do you have any suggestions you can give me ?


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 27, 2009)

yep, We have stored ours in a tractor trailer. You NEED to vent the end that the door is not on, so airflow can get through. Works great, we did it for many years. I now have a barn big enough, so we sold the trailer.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for replying ....and the suggestion ....didnt even think about ventalation ......


----------



## mully (Aug 27, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying ....and the suggestion ....didnt even think about ventalation ......


Ventilation is the most important consideration to prevent mold.  Use pallets under stacked bales is very helpful and they are reusable and cheap or free.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't need to use one, BUT, I agree with ventilation, not only is it to prevent mold but also to prevent risk of fire. Remember when stacking the bales, there is a certain "method" to stacking to allow enough airspace between bales so as to not create a breeding ground for fire, especially in a tight space. 

As for pallets, if you have any industrial sectors around most big factories stick them in a bin outside the gates. I know for sure there is a company in the industrial end of Bowmanville that throws its old scruffy pallets out, puts them in a bin outside the gates once a day for people to collect (which reminds me, I need to go and get some  Getting hay in about a week, have to clean the loft and put down pallets).


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes....my hubby was raised on a farm and cut and baled hay and stored it in the barn ...so he knows about all that ....we used skids to store the hay in the plastic car shelter also....
Were dreaming about a barn ....nice big barn .....my dream came true about owning my very own horse now my dream is to have a kitchen were I can at least store everything that belongs in a kitchen in the kitchen :/     thanks guys ....
Okay now my question is what colour should I paint this trailor when we get it? The logo has to be painted over ....Hee hee heee !  Any Artists out there ?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh!! ... There is a barn near me with a big farmyard type mural on the side of it, I might have to take a picture of it for you. 

I always hated the stacking part of baling, I didn't grow up on a farm per se, but I was  one of those barn brats from age 9. The barn I rode at was very small, 3 schooling horses (and 2 gigantic Hanovarian mares who did nothing but look gorgeous). The barn owner ordered hay in lots of 100 bales because he didn't have a hay loft (we stored it in stalls on skids) and while most of the kids got the heck of that place when it was delivery day (feed too!), I stuck around to help. At 9 years old I could throw a 60lb bale, pick up a 40kg bag of sweet feed, AND look darn cute doing it too


----------

